# F-150



## Mike F150 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi guys great site, 
I have a 1993 F-150 with a 5.0L, with extended cab.The front axle gross weight limit is 3275 lbs. Most trucks like mine that came with a snow plow option from Ford, have a 3800 lbs front end weight limit. Can I still put on a 1992 Fisher 7 1/2' plow that weights about ...... lbs, if I'm real careful? Maybe I can beef up the front end ( Dana 44) by adding airbags in the front coils, and replace the 2 shocks and coils with strong ones. I have a 100' drive way and would remove the plow to go to town, or use my car. When plowing I would try to keep the plow down most of the time and not push against the snow banks. I would push the snow way back 100' from the driveway at the beginning of the snow season. Please help, I bought this truck to plow, know i find out i may not be able to because of the front end weight limit. I was told there was know weight limit 15 years ago, its added know for insurance libility concerns, which makes more sense to me.

Thanks for any info. 
Mike


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Air bags baby!!!! That should be adequate.


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes... for what you say you want to do, It will work just fine as it is. You should expect another 10 or 15 yrs service out of your truck *IF* you only do as you said.


----------



## Mike F150 (Mar 5, 2006)

LD4850 said:


> Yes... for what you say you want to do, It will work just fine as it is. You should expect another 10 or 15 yrs service out of your truck *IF* you only do as you said.


So you think airbags to?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

LD4850 said:


> Yes... for what you say you want to do, It will work just fine as it is. You should expect another 10 or 15 yrs service out of your truck *IF* you only do as you said.


that sounds right


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

oh and no airbags needed in my opinion it shoudl just be fine for your driveway yourenot driving at speeds and going long distanses


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mike F150 said:


> Hi guys great site,
> I have a 1993 F-150 with a 5.0L, with extended cab.The front axle gross weight limit is 3275 lbs. Most trucks like mine that came with a snow plow option from Ford, have a 3800 lbs front end weight limit. Can I still put on a 1992 Fisher 7 1/2' plow that weights about ...... lbs, if I'm real careful? Maybe I can beef up the front end ( Dana 44) by adding airbags in the front coils, and replace the 2 shocks and coils with strong ones. I have a 100' drive way and would remove the plow to go to town, or use my car. When plowing I would try to keep the plow down most of the time and not push against the snow banks. I would push the snow way back 100' from the driveway at the beginning of the snow season. Please help, I bought this truck to plow, know i find out i may not be able to because of the front end weight limit. I was told there was know weight limit 15 years ago, its added know for insurance libility concerns, which makes more sense to me.
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> Mike


Air bags would work and replacing the front shocks could only help as its an older truck and those were not the strongest front ends ever built to begin with. However, I would say "wait and see" with reguards to replacing the shocks, if your only doing your driveway, you probley wont need to spend the extra money. An alternative to airbags are Timbren boosters, I use them and they work great. Here's a link: http://www.timbren.com/ I have airbags on my Jeep, Timbrens on my F-150, both work very well. You will also want to but 500-600 LBS of weight in the back of the truck. This may not be completely necessary for your own drive but I would also make sure your truck has an auxilliary transmission cooler, it may or may not Iam not sure how Ford equipped those trucks. If not you may want to consider getting one, as you will stress the transmission while plowing. Just plow like you said, take it easy and treat the truck well and it will work out fine for you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Listen to all of these guys if you plan on using the 150.
You will have to ADD all of these things to your truck. you will have to remove your plow to go to town. The truck will wear out faster than an 3/4 ton. you will trash that front end costing $$$ to fix. 
I KNOW YOU CAN PLOW WITH THE RIGHT SET UP IN A 1/2 ton. well for a while any way, you will quickly out grow it. How much weight can you put on a 1/2 ton again?
But do your self a favor SELL the 150, take all of that extra $$ needed to "build up" the 1/2 ton and get your self an 3/4 ton that you don't have to worry about.:waving:


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> But do your self a favor SELL the 150, take all of that extra $$ needed to "build up" the 1/2 ton and get your self an 3/4 ton that you don't have to worry about.:waving:


Right On!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

westwind said:


> Right On!!!


only get a f 250 if it is 1999 or newer. the front end will hold up to the 7.5' better. it'll still be around for your kids to use.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> Listen to all of these guys if you plan on using the 150.
> You will have to ADD all of these things to your truck. you will have to remove your plow to go to town. The truck will wear out faster than an 3/4 ton. you will trash that front end costing $$$ to fix.
> I KNOW YOU CAN PLOW WITH THE RIGHT SET UP IN A 1/2 ton. well for a while any way, you will quickly out grow it. How much weight can you put on a 1/2 ton again?
> But do your self a favor SELL the 150, take all of that extra $$ needed to "build up" the 1/2 ton and get your self an 3/4 ton that you don't have to worry about.:waving:


Well put.

-Thann


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

Your truck is fine. For what you said you want to do, you don't have to do ANYTHING to it. 1000's of trucks just like yours plow snow every year with NO problems.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

LD4850 said:


> Your truck is fine. For what you said you want to do, you don't have to do ANYTHING to it. 1000's of trucks just like yours plow snow every year with NO problems.


I agree for the most part but he will need to add something to the front end, those trucks do sag quite a bit more then most trucks when the plow is raised. It won't be expensive, but it does need a little bit of beefing up to keep the front end from riding on the ground.


----------



## ohioplowboy (Jan 6, 2006)

*1/2 ton plow*

we run 3 96 broncos at work which is pretty similar to your truck, we have 7.5ft westerns on them and air bags and have no problems with them at all.
and these get abused with commercial plowing usually 12-20 hours straight


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*1/4 ton*

I also run broncos but mine are even smaller broncoII's almost 2 tons fully loaded. I run 7.5 poly and 2 meter with wings here is all we do just some air bags 70 bucks at summit. Check out the vid http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=35010


----------



## LD4850 (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok.... Go spend a bunch of money to save the $40 you are going to spend on shocks anyway.But you won't have to do it as soon maybe. 
Your truck is just fine the way it is for what you want to do.
Get your plow & have fun.... quit worring about the sky falling.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

LD4850 said:


> Ok.... Go spend a bunch of money to save the $40 you are going to spend on shocks anyway.But you won't have to do it as soon maybe.
> Your truck is just fine the way it is for what you want to do.
> Get your plow & have fun.... quit worring about the sky falling.


Shocks don't support any of the vehicles weight. So replacing the shocks wouldn't do anything except ride a little smoother maybe.


----------

